# 24 hour day and night / humans' need for sleep



## TripleXBullies (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it coincidence that humans require about as much sleep as there is night time across most of the habitable portion of the globe? Not exactly, but day and night fit well with awake and asleep. If it's not coincidence, is it evolution? Any god could have left sleep out of the equation. If they fit together by design, why?

I haven't heard anything on the subject from either side I don't think.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm wondering who is going to be the first to challenge you to define coincidence, require, sleep, and/or habitable.  It's a question I have honestly never given any thought to.  Let me think on it.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Would it not make sense for an organism to evolve to best fit it's environment.  I hear people say all the time that because earth has all the properties to make life for humans possible, then it must be proof that it was created for us.  But, could you imagine living beings flourishing in an environment that wasn't just right for them?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree with that statement. Based on that statement we must have evolved to require that amount of sleep. I'd like to hear details on that because I have never heard them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 20, 2013)

Really?? I challenge your definition of wondering, is, on, and a.

require, sleep and habitable are loose enough. Coincidence would mean there is no specific reason.




SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm wondering who is going to be the first to challenge you to define coincidence, require, sleep, and/or habitable.  It's a question I have honestly never given any thought to.  Let me think on it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 21, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I agree with that statement. Based on that statement we must have evolved to require that amount of sleep. I'd like to hear details on that because I have never heard them.



Shooting from the hip late on a Friday.  
Well if we evolved (and I certainly don't grant that) and the earliest humans were scavengers/hunter gatherers why didn't we develop a nocturnal circadian rhythm like most scavenger/hunter mammals where we would sleep in the day and hunt/scavenge at night.  What I wouldnt give to have the night vision of an owl.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 21, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Shooting from the hip late on a Friday.
> Well if we evolved (and I certainly don't grant that) and the earliest humans were scavengers/hunter gatherers why didn't we develop a nocturnal circadian rhythm like most scavenger/hunter mammals where we would sleep in the day and hunt/scavenge at night.  What I wouldnt give to have the night vision of an owl.



I think, unlike most popular theories, that we are designed to be more herbivore than carnivore.  Aren't most plant eaters nighttime sleepers?  So much emphasis is placed on the hunter portion of the equation.  I think it should be mostly on the gatherer side.


----------

